# Milk Can?



## zombikaze (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone know of a forum or site for milk cans?  I found this one at my local "junk" shop.  It says "DAIRY MENS LEAGUE" "NEW YORK" on the front and has "DL" on the slope.  I have been looking on the web with little result.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## LC (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't know of any forum for milk cans , but that is a pretty nice can you have , or at least in my opinion it is . Can't tell if it is a five or ten gallon looking at the pics . I always felt that the cans with the dairy name and where they were from were not always that plentiful , at least not here in Ohio . I have one from a local dairy that used to operate in my home town , but it is not very good condition . Hope you find some info on it .


----------



## zombikaze (Aug 10, 2011)

I think it is a 10 gal.  It is 2 foot tall with a 42" circumference.  It has some surface rust but is sound other wise.  I have been told that the hinged handles make it more desired but I know nothing about them.


----------



## LC (Aug 10, 2011)

I would say you are right concerning the handles , I never came across one with those kind of handles in my area .


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Aug 10, 2011)

I love those old milk cans. []  ~Mike


----------



## LC (Aug 11, 2011)

Back in the early 90s , I came across a two gallon embossed milk can , it had a German name on it . No state or city embossed on it , not sure if it came from here in the states or from over seas . It ws in beautiful condition , no rust at all . Only two gallon one I ever seen . I sold it back then for 65 dollars if I remember right .


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Larry,

 Welcome to the A-BN and thanlks for bringing the can.

 It may have congregated with others like it here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "View showing Mohawk River, milk shipping station of the Dairymen's League, and part of Nelliston. The Mohawk Valley is a great dairy region and fills a large part of Father Knickerbocker's milk pail. Fort Plain is a great milk shipping station, one of its three dairy companies, The Fort Plain Milk Co., doing three-quarters of a million dollars worth of business in 1923. Milk forms a large part of Central traffic, the milk expresses flying to New York at the speed of the Empire State Express." From.




From.


----------



## zombikaze (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info surfaceone...my cousin "soda bottle" uses this site all the time.  I know that this is not a bottle but it is something to do with milk and a lot of people here collect milk bottles...Looking for info.  Thanks.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Larry,

 Forgot to provide the linkl on that last picture, sorry.

 "History

 Dairylea's rich history dates back to 1907, when a group of dairy farmers in Orange County, New York, united to increase their bargaining power. They formed the Dairymenâ€™s League, one of America's first cooperatives. By the 1920s, the League's membership had grown to more than 100,000 farms.

 In order to obtain fair pricing and guarantee a market for all of its members' milk, the Dairymen's League Cooperative Association, Inc. began operating its own processing and manufacturing plants. The Cooperative introduced the name "Dairylea," combining Dairymenâ€™s and League, for its products in 1923, which went on to become one of the leading brands in the Northeast. In 1969, the Cooperative changed its name to Dairylea Cooperative Inc., for a closer tie-in to its product line.

 The Cooperative continued producing the Dairylea product line until November 1988, when it sold the last of its commercial operations. Having divested of its operating facilities, Dairylea embarked on a plan to invest in dairy enterprises throughout the Northeast. True to its goal, the Cooperative currently has more than $10 million invested in agricultural businesses within the region. With its investments in the region, Dairylea offers a voice on behalf of its members across the industry..." From.




From.


----------



## Stardust (Aug 11, 2011)

cool pic and cool milk can [8D]


----------

